# Off to Italy!



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Getting excited about an upcoming trip to Italy. My wife and I are taking a "tour" which consists of cooking classes and cultural lectures and excursions for two weeks in and around Siena.

Then we're off on our own a week in Florence where I have some shoe shopping tips from jcusey and others!

Plus some restaurant names. Certainly want to try a $200 + Chianina steak!!


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Good for you two! I hope you both have a great trip and expect many pictures posted when you get back. Have a safe journey and I hope you two enjoy yourselves greatly.

Regards

P.S. I am very jealous.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Wayfarer:

We have a favorite little leather shop in Florence where she got a beautiful full length leather coat last time (plus two leather shops that have been recommended). If my wife gets something there, I might have a chance at a pair of shoes!! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

All packed. Leave tomorrow.

What I usually pack are clothing items that are good, but I'm tired of, don't wear so much anymore, or are ready for the charity bag.

I did that this time. A shirt jacket that I have a couple similar, a sweater or two that I don't wear anymore. A pair of khaki's that are new but I don't like, a short sleeve Polo cotton shirt that I don't wear much, etc. A pair of Geox shoes that I've worn on several trips.

All this to wear in Italy, but leave in the last stop hotel room! 

Although I know a three of the people in the tour group (some friends from a French Wine tasting group in 2004) so some of the clothes are more upscale than I normally take.

And, of course, a bottle of Scotch!! For medicinal purposes only! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Enjoy it all and be safe! I think all of us are waiting for a report (with pictures) upon your return.


----------



## 18677 (Jan 4, 2006)

*.*

I am so jealous. Have a great time and come back with great stories. Photos are mandatory. Enjoy!


----------



## jbryanb (Oct 2, 2006)

Andy,
My parents have some beautifully made leather watch, jewelry, and cufflink boxes that are made in Florence. You should try to find some, handmade and hand stamped with your initials. Quite beautiful, but I do not know the exact shop they came from. Perhaps someone else here, or your concierge could be of assistance.
Happy travels,
Bryan


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Leaving in a couple of hours which is a nice change from getting up at 4 AM!

I'll take photos, MK and Wayfarer! And Brian I've got three leather shops to visit in Florence, one of which we got some great items last visit.

Ciao,


----------



## sf_esq (Oct 22, 2006)

Hello Andy, great site. I am going to be in Florence in next week and am interested in visiting a quality leather shop. Is there one that you would recommend based on your recent trip? Did you visit the outlets in Florence? If so, was it worth it (I've heard mixed reviews). Thank you very much.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Andy said:


> What I usually pack are clothing items that are good, but I'm tired of, don't wear so much anymore, or are ready for the charity bag...All this to wear in Italy, but leave in the last stop hotel room!


I understand that it leaves more room for all the souvenirs for moderators. :biggrin2:

Have a great trip!


----------



## jazzy1 (May 2, 2006)

Andy,

Have a safe and great trip!!


----------

